# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ربما أعود

## دموع الوحدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صباح/ مساء الخير  :amuse: 
متباركين بالشهر 
المهم  :toung: << يللا بسرعه
اليوم الصباح وانا سهرانة بين كتابات
الكاتب قاسم حداد
نزل على الايحاء بعد طول انتظار وتازم
 :sad2: 
صآآآر لي فترة ماكتبت
 :wacko: 
وتأزمت نفسيا ابي اكتب شيء 
حروف على ورق ابد مو طالع شيء
واليوم كتبت بس
 :sad2: 
احسها ناقصة
فيه شيء ناقص
تعبت واني احاول قلت مالي
الا الغاليين يطلعوا لي مكان النقص
علشان تعتدل
<< حسيت نفسي عودت لاول مابديت اكتب  :wacko:  :sad2: 
فيهم شوي من النقص
وبدل ما افرح واطير من الوناسة
واسوي عرس  :toung:  
نمت واني مالي خلق وفي حلمتي بعد ادور النقص  :toung: 

المهم عاد
لا تكسروا خاطري ودوروا وياي اهئ
<< خلاص قلتي قصة حياتش

يللا برب
 :bigsmile: << بجيبها يعني
 :embarrest: 
ضغط اعتمد على الموضوع !!
وذكرت حتى عنوان ماعندي  :wacko: 
بحطه رُبما اعود
ماليه شغل بالخاطرة  :sad2: 
بس  :wink: 
يمكن اعود واحطه اشوف لي عنوان جميل  :noworry:  :amuse: 


برب

----------


## دموع الوحدة

كُلهم حَالِمون ,,


فِي أَرضِ الصُورة..


كُلهم سَاكِنون,,


عَالَم المِثَال..


كُلهم ,, لا شَيء


فَقط أَنا وَ أَنت..

سِيمَاهِم فِي ضَياعِهم مِن أَثرِ التَّجرد..

حَتّى الرِيَاح التِي تَصنع نَبِيذ رَمل إِنتظارك ,, 

قَد تَعرت حُبِيباتهَا..

فَقدت كُل الغُبار..

قَد ذَهب ماضِيا/ ممضوغَا بَين أَسنَانِي!!

لِيهبَني قُربَ المَسافة / وييُتم السَاعَات؟! ..
صَرخُوا كُلهم ..
كَفى بالله إِنتظَارا!!
كَفى بالله بُكاءاً!!

نَعم كَفَى ,,

أَلقيتُ كل الأَعضاء فِي

سَراب المَادة..

لأُعلِن ل َهُم أن: 

"بَصرِي اليَوم حَديد"

وَألتَقي بِه رُغمَ أنوفِهم!!!

----------


## دموع الوحدة

بعد آخر حاجة
شرح تفسير الآية الكريمة..
"بصري اليوم حديد"
بعض من الناس اللي حولي
مافهموا تفسير الآية فقلت يمكن بعد احد مايعرفها وكذا فبحط التفسير..
بمعنى أن الروح وصلت لمرحلة الكمال فتجردت من الجسد وانتقلت لعالم البرزخ..
يعني إن الإنسان توفى فذهبت الروح لعالم البرزخ ودفن الجسد تحت التراب..
 :embarrest: 
وسلامتكم 
مو تنسووا تعلقوا وتدوروا وياي النقص  :toung: << اهم شيء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

البعض يعيش يومه..ويقبع بداخله الأصرار على الخلود...والتشبث بدنياه....ولكن هيهات 

 

....عندما نتذكر أشقّاء الروح ممن ارتحلوا عنا.....يجرفنا الحنين إليهم ....ونلتحف برمال الشوق ..والألم.. 

علًنا نُعانق قلوبهم والارواح...ونضمهم في غُصن الوريد.. 



يُقال إنه عند موت البشر...تلقائياً يحدث تنافر اي بمعنى عدم تواصل روحه مع ارواح الاحياء... 


ولكن لو لمسنا الموضوع من جانبه العاطفي ...شخصياً أرى أنه إن كان الراحل أغلى من الروح......يبقى ساكناً في جوفها مابقي الليل والنهار.... 


غاليتي دموع الوحدة ...كل عام وأنتِ بكل خير.... 
كم اشتاااق لحرفك ..اشتاق لرقته..لغموضه تارة ..لأسلوب التشويق المُزجى بين شقوقه... 


اممم إن كنتي تبحثي عن نقص.....!! 

فلم ألمسه هنا....بل وجدت اعتناق اروااح ...وصفاء قلوب لدرجة الشفافية ... 

أخية....فليبقى حرفكِ كالصورة المُعلقة على برواز الجمال....مُظللة بقلمكِ الرصاص الحامل معاني الابداع.. 


سلم قلمكِ والقرطاس.. 
موفقة لكل خير ان شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
>  اللهم صلي على محم وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
> البعض يعيش يومه..ويقبع بداخله الأصرار على الخلود...والتشبث بدنياه....
> 
> كثير ممن سميوا بالبشر هم كذلك
> ولكن هيهات 
> 
> 
> ...



لكِ مني
جبل من زهرتي المفضلة
الليلك الوردي
 :embarrest:  :toung: 
<< اهديها للغالين فقط  :toung: 

دموعهـ

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ماااااااشاء الله عليج ,,
جد روووعة وبالعكس مافيه شي ناااقص
كامل والكامل الله
تحيااااااتي يالغلااا

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> ماااااااشاء الله عليج ,,
> جد روووعة وبالعكس مافيه شي ناااقص
> كامل والكامل الله
> تحيااااااتي يالغلااا



 :embarrest: 
تسلمي يالغالية 
شكلي خلاص بسلم للامر وبخليها على ماهي عليه
اغلب اللي قروها قالوا كاملة 
شكله عقلي خلاص  :toung:  انتهى
كبرنا وخرفنا  :wacko:  
قرنفلة للروح الهاطلة هنا
 :rolleyes:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي الكريمه ..

لا تبحتي عن النقص هنا ..

لإنك كتبتي رموز تحمل معاني رائعه ..

حروف جميله وكلمات منسقه ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

وسلمت أناملك ..

كل المودة

----------


## يوم سعيد

الجمال مهما يتقلد سنام الكمال يبقى ناقصاً ومبتوراً أيضاً تلك هي سنة الكون فلا جمال ولا كمال بدون عظمة الله ، فالله هو المتربع على عرش الجمال والكمال ولا يضاهيه جمال آخر ،، إلا أنه يتسنى للبعض أن يشيد بجمال الطبيعة وبجمال القصيدة وبجمال الأخلاق وبجمال الإنسان وبجمال الله أحياناً كثيرة إلا أن جمال القصيدة التي قرأتها رغم توفر عناصر الجمال فيها لا تزال بحاجة إلى الجمال والكمال فلكل شيء إذا ماتم نقصان وهذا الشطر الآخير ليس من كلامي " أنا الحقيرة " فالعهدة على الراوي الذي قرأتها على لسانه ..؟؟؟

أظنني ملزوم بالصمت أمام ما قرأته على يديك وربما التمرغ في ديوان الشاعر البحريني / قاسم حداد كان له أثر الفيض والوحي والإلهام فالشاعر الآنف الذكر هو قصبة هوائية تجعل الدروايش أمثالي فقيراً يستدر صدقة الزخم من هؤلاء الشعراء الفطاحل ، فلا أشك إن مثل هذه القصيدة المصاغة كان للشاعر قاسم حداد بصمة واضحة لتبدوا بهذا البروز ..؟؟

آمل أن نتنفس قصائد أخرى على هذا النحو الجميل ...

تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة
على فكرة : لا زلت أعيش مع القصيدة مشاعر الحلم واليقظة ....!!
يوم سعيد

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> خيتي الكريمه ..
> 
> لا تبحتي عن النقص هنا ..
> 
> لإنك كتبتي رموز تحمل معاني رائعه ..
> 
> حروف جميله وكلمات منسقه ..
> ...



*وعليكم ذات السلام*
 :embarrest: 

*أخجلتني أخي*

*بنفسج التوليب*
*روحك*
*مشرفنا*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> الجمال مهما يتقلد سنام الكمال يبقى ناقصاً ومبتوراً أيضاً تلك هي سنة الكون فلا جمال ولا كمال بدون عظمة الله ، فالله هو المتربع على عرش الجمال والكمال ولا يضاهيه جمال آخر ،، إلا أنه يتسنى للبعض أن يشيد بجمال الطبيعة وبجمال القصيدة وبجمال الأخلاق وبجمال الإنسان وبجمال الله أحياناً كثيرة إلا أن جمال القصيدة التي قرأتها رغم توفر عناصر الجمال فيها لا تزال بحاجة إلى الجمال والكمال فلكل شيء إذا ماتم نقصان وهذا الشطر الآخير ليس من كلامي " أنا الحقيرة " فالعهدة على الراوي الذي قرأتها على لسانه ..؟؟؟
> 
> أظنني ملزوم بالصمت أمام ما قرأته على يديك وربما التمرغ في ديوان الشاعر البحريني / قاسم حداد كان له أثر الفيض والوحي والإلهام فالشاعر الآنف الذكر هو قصبة هوائية تجعل الدروايش أمثالي فقيراً يستدر صدقة الزخم من هؤلاء الشعراء الفطاحل ، فلا أشك إن مثل هذه القصيدة المصاغة كان للشاعر قاسم حداد بصمة واضحة لتبدوا بهذا البروز ..؟؟
> 
> آمل أن نتنفس قصائد أخرى على هذا النحو الجميل ...
> 
> تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة
> على فكرة : لا زلت أعيش مع القصيدة مشاعر الحلم واليقظة ....!!
> يوم سعيد



 :embarrest: 
*أيحق لي الكلام هنا*
*قد عرقت حروفي حد الغرق*
*أبحث عنها*
*ل تقدم لك عبارات الشكر وحروفه*
*ولكنها خجلة*
*كثيرا*

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم*
*ربما الصمت هنا سيد الموقف*

*أنحناءة*
*وتصفيق بشكر*
*لك سيدي*

----------


## كبرياء

*..[ وكلهم يبحثون عن العقل ..* 
*فتتجرد أفكآرهم ..*
*ونبحث عن الجنون ..*
*فنصل بعبث ..!*

*أتعلمين ..!*
*أن حرفكٍ اليوم شدني ..~*
*رٌغم توآجدي البسيط في هذآ القسم ..!*
*إلآ أن حرفكٍ اليوم زعزع جنونـي ..~*

*عم تبحثين ؟!*
*عن حلمُ يرونه كـ سرآب ..!*
*أم عن حبيبٍ طآل إنتظآركٍ له ..!*

*أجدني عـآجزه ..*
*أحرفكٍ شدتني .. قرأتهآ تلو المره ..*
*تجردت من كل من حولي ..,*
*وتمعنت في إقتبآسآتكٍ ..*

*إلآ أنني هُنآ ..[ تهت بين أحرفك ..!*
*أحتآج أن أتمعن بين جوآنب شخصيتكٍ أكثر ..* 

*فقد رآق لي جنونكٍ*
*فهل تسمحين ؟!*
*سلآم ]..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*سنلتقيهم 

رغم اختلاف عالمنا المادي عن عالمهم الروحاني 

قواسمنا المشتركة روح هائمة في عالم الملكوت 

هم تجردوا من الجسد الفاني 

القوه في عالمنا ليرتقوا حيث القرب من الله 

ونحن لازلنا نتشبث به 

نتركه فقط عند النوم على أمل الرجوع اليه 

عندها فقط تهيم أرواحنا لتلتقيهم  وتتعانق معهم  وتستمتع بقربهم 


عزيزتي 

راق لي ماكتبتي كثيرا 

اعذري تقصيري في متابعة حرفك 

لكني من الآن ساكون من الباحثين عنه 

دمتِ بود*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *..[ وكلهم يبحثون عن العقل ..* 
> *فتتجرد أفكآرهم ..*
> *ونبحث عن الجنون ..*
> *فنصل بعبث ..!*
> 
> *أهلا بالانسكاب هنا*  
> *أتعلمين ..!*
> *أن حرفكٍ اليوم شدني ..~*
> *رٌغم توآجدي البسيط في هذآ القسم ..!*
> ...



*كبرياء يا غالية*
*اشتاقك كثيرا بين حروفي*
*فلا تطيلي*

*عطر من رائحة النرجس* 
*لكِ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *سنلتقيهم* 
> 
> *رغم اختلاف عالمنا المادي عن عالمهم الروحاني* 
> 
> *قواسمنا المشتركة روح هائمة في عالم الملكوت* 
> 
> *هم تجردوا من الجسد الفاني* 
> 
> *القوه في عالمنا ليرتقوا حيث القرب من الله* 
> ...



*يروقني البحث* 
*كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا !!*
*فما نحن من دونكم !!*
*سوى هباءا منثورا ,,,*
*وما قيمة احرف لا تنقد من قارئيها*
*كوني بالقرب ياحبيبة*

*فل منسدل*
*لكِ*

----------

